# Yushin Okami signs with ONE Championship



## panzer723 (Feb 21, 2019)

Former UFC Top Contender Yushin "Thunder" Okami signs with ONE Championship.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

One Championship has been snatching up a lot of top fighters yet they have no plans of expanding into North America which considering they have a television deal with TNT is just plainly weird. They signed Sage Northcutt, Demetrious Johnson, Eddie Alvarez, and now Yushin Okami. Part of signing Okami of course has to do with their Japanese expansion.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> One Championship has been snatching up a lot of top fighters yet they have no plans of expanding into North America which considering they have a television deal with TNT is just plainly weird. They signed Sage Northcutt, Demetrious Johnson, Eddie Alvarez, and now Yushin Okami. Part of signing Okami of course has to do with their Japanese expansion.


They have some names now, latest addition Vitor Belfort, but probably not enough yet to expand into a saturated market like North America that is owned mainly by the UFC and a successful small competitor in Bellator. So it makes sense to rather first expand into a more or less unharvested market of East Asia which is rather neglected by the UFC and has potential for growth. The majority of the roster is still Asian fighters, so Asian market makes sense.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They already have a hold of the Asian market and have steadily been expanding.


----------

